# what to do with extra chocolate cake crumbs



## lainiecakes (Dec 11, 2004)

I have a great choccolate cake that I use.....the problem is the tops always have a high dome after baking that has to be cut off to level the cake slices.
The specific problem is of course, too much wasted product.
Does anyone have recipes that contain chocolate cake crumbs as an ingredient? Thanks,
Lainiecakes


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

I save them up until I have enough, add some ganache and liqueur and voila!, truffles!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

I willsometimes take my crumbs and press them into the bottom of a springform pan. then chill and top with a mousse like filling. So then I have a Amaretto Mousse and Chocolate Torte. And so on and so forth.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If I remember my cake science, your problem is known as an "A" problem usually caused by over mixing, too much leaveners, using a stronger flour, and/or too much heat. 

But like what everyone has said so far, you can use it to make truffles, rum balls, lining for other cakes. I personally like using scrap cake pieces to make English Triffle; layer of cake at the bottum with a splash of sherry, red or green jello thats partially set, fruit coctail, vanilla pudding or pastry cream, topped with whipping cream.


----------



## desserts4life (Jan 26, 2007)

What I do is put my extra scraps in a robo coupe (food processor), process them down to where they're fine but not too fine. I put 'em in the oven to toast them & then once it's cool, I'll use it to decorate sides of cakes. Just scoop into your hand & press them gently into the sides of your cake for a different decorative look.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about mixing them in ice cream? Or toast them and sprinkle them on yogurt or ice cream, or coat ice cream bars or balls with them.


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Cookie crumbs can also be used for truffles. As far as left over cake, I froze some and later cut them into chunks and added whatever fruit and whipped cream and placed in a trifle bowl.


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

You can also drizzle melted chocolate or use a syrup or liquor of your choice between layers and top off with syrup and garnish with srigs of mint or other complimentary garnishes.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

:blush: When I make a cake and have trimmings like that, I eat them then and there. :blush:


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Crumb coating for a blackout cake?

Maybe you could experiment with a crumb topping for tarts or a coffee cake.

April


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

throw the skins in the trash, they're gross to eat. Trust me.
pan
scraps, save.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i did that just yesterday :blush:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I hope you guys are not eating the tops. It tends to be a little sweeter because most of the impurities will float. For instance, raw or unprocessed sugars, bug parts along with the amount of allowed rodent pieces. sorry, just eat the scraps and not skin.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Why not Cake Balls? Yeah there is such a thing.

Rgds Rook


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Cake balls? Great idea. Might be nice to dip in chocolate white or dark. Could make a nice confection.


----------



## miss jane (Feb 26, 2007)

If you make pastries as well as cakes, leftover choc cake crumbs make a killer danish filling. This recipe is from Wayne Gisslen's Professional Baking.

Sugar 1 lb
Cocoa Powder 6 oz
Choc Cake Crumbs 3 lb
Eggs 4 oz
Melted Butter 6 oz
Vanilla 1 oz
Water (as needed) 12 oz

Depending on the moistness of your scraps and the desired shelf life of the filling, you can adjust the egg and water amounts. I often leave the eggs out of the recipe, or use whites.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You youngsters probably don't remember the famous Rum Balls. All bakeries and cake/pastry shops had them


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

I just give them to Diaper Dog, lol. Geez, Pan...I didn't know that about the skin and what it had in it......so disgusting, I love the skin part but not anymore after reading your post!!!


----------

